# Yamaha Introduces Four New A/V Receivers (RX-V777BT, RX-V677, RX-V577, and RX-477)



## Todd Anderson

The early year model rollout period is always fun, especially for those of us that love new gear. This time it’s Yamaha’s turn with its recent introduction of three new 7.2 channel receivers, the RX-V577, the RX-V677, and the RX-V777BT, along with a wallet friendly 5.1 channel model (the RX-477). This quad series of AV receivers brings quite a few new features to the table (yes, HDMI 2.0), including Yamaha’s first attempt at offering built-in Wi-Fi on an A/V receiver. Let’s take a quick look at a few key highlights with a preview of Yamaha’s new audio darlings.








The flagship model of the RX series is the robust RX-V777BT. This 110 W per channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, 0.9% THD, 2-ch driven) is the only model of the group to offer Bluetooth compatibility for wireless streaming from various smart device sources. It also features HDMI Zone B for supplying video and audio to another room and Yamaha’s topflight proprietary YAPO R.S.C. with multipoint measurement for pinpoint room calibration. Connectivity galore, the V777 has six HDMI inputs (with one MHL compatible on the front of the unit) and dual HDMI outputs with 4K 50/60p video upscaling.

The step-down RX-V677 houses a 105 W per channel (8 ohms, 1 kHz, 0.9% THD, 2-ch driven) engine. While offering similar connectivity to the V777, the V677 has a single HDMI output with 4K upscaling. Its onboard room correction suite is also similar, minus the V777's multi-point measuring capabilities. Both the V777 and V677 offer Sirius XM Internet Radio, Rhapsody, and YPAO Volume (a loudness EQ correction that automatically adjusts high and low frequency output levels for an even sound at lower listening levels).

The RX-V577 is an 80 W per channel (8 ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz, 0.09% THD, 2-ch driven) receiver that's nearly identical to the RX-V677 in most other respects. Not surprisingly, its room correction software is slightly more paired-down (designated as “YPAO Sound Optimization”), but it still offers similar connectivity with 6 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output (with 4K pass-through). The unit also features a Zone B speaker and dual subwoofer outputs.

The top three models of the group have quite a few other features, including ECO mode operation (20% power reduction), FLAC, WAV 192 kHz / 24-bit, Apple Lossless 96 kHz / 24-bit playback and gapless playback compatibility, HTC Connect for music streaming from HTC Connect compatible smartphones, Virtual CINEMA FRONT (virtual surround with 5 speakers in front), AirPlay, and a USB digital connection for Apple smart device products. The units also have built-in Wi-Fi for in-home network connectivity.

If you’re interested in the V777BT or V677 (priced $849 and $649 MSRP, respectively), you’ll need to wait. Release dates for these units have yet to be announced. The V577 ($549) and V477 ($449) are available now.

_Image Credit: Yamaha_


----------



## Mike0206

Man that seems to be a very nice price point for these models! The only question I would be concerned with is if the 4k upscaling is anything to really write home about. 50/60 Fps is great though. It seems a lot of the AVR manufacturers claim that capability but consumers who would purchase an AVR at less than $1000 would likely not have the other equipment necessary to really test that claim.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Mike0206 said:


> Man that seems to be a very nice price point for these models! The only question I would be concerned with is if the 4k upscaling is anything to really write home about. 50/60 Fps is great though. It seems a lot of the AVR manufacturers claim that capability but consumers who would purchase an AVR at less than $1000 would likely not have the other equipment necessary to really test that claim.



They are great price points, for sure. The upscaling feature is something that will need to be evaluated when review units are available. I've personally never been a fan of upscaled material (standard definition DVD to HD), especially on a projector based system... but the leap from HD to UHD might not be as evident to the eye.

Stay tuned!


----------



## pddufrene

I like the fact that they actually using a multi point calibration system in there new high end model. Compared to the one shot YPAO that my current Yamaha has. And that they are also 7.2 also makes a difference, I'm wondering if these models will actually calibrate the sub to?


----------



## Todd Anderson

I don't believe that YPAO offers any kind of significant sub EQ...the manual for the RX-V777BT hasn't been released yet, so I can't confirm that.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I wish Yamaha would bring back the "orange" instead of the "me to" blue and green that is being displayed by every other AVR manufacturer.


----------

